# Winch switch.



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I bought an off brand winch at the begining of the year since all it will do is lift the plow I figure I would be fine. Well after a couple long storms of up and down the switch wore out on me. Have you guys found anything that will last a little bit longer? I am thinking about a up down joystick or something off one of our old meyer plows.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Man I hate to say it but the Warn rocker switches are real nice. Shut up Sub.....


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;957345 said:


> Man I hate to say it but the Warn rocker switches are real nice. Shut up Sub.....


I'll second the Warn get there mini Rocker and Contact Block your set. Warn also had a big Toggle switch for the winches back in 2003/04 and they dont list them any more though, I really like mine super easy to hook up 2 wires Black/Red to battery and then 2 wires to the winch. I havent' even found one on ebay in a couple of years now.

Sublime lime shutting up,

Greg you took a beating by me over in the Honda Elec Shift thread so I'll just go in peace here.

not talking just 
:waving:


----------

